# HMS Wildfire, Kent - April 2018



## Brewtal (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry I have been a bit quiet again! I have been very much enjoying freedom and as a result I have a shit load of stuff to edit and get posted.

I got the heads up from Gromr123 that this was open again. There was a free party inside there at the weekend and the police were called out, we knew it would be sealed asap. I couldn't go when Grom went as I don't have a normal job therefore bank holidays are just normal working days, so I headed home for a shower and crashed out for an hour and set off. I arrived at 1am and had the place to myself for a few hours which was nice. I eventually bumped into a crew from Dover who seemed a bit shocked that I was wandering about there alone that early in the morning. Glad I finally got to see this place, I never thought I would. It was sealed up today so made it just in time!

History here: Subterranea Britannica: Sites:HMS Wildfire







































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Apr 5, 2018)

Worth it for the operation room alone. Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 5, 2018)

What an explore superb work


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 5, 2018)

OMG this looks like a right maze of tunnels and dead ends and plenty of opportunities to get seriously lost whilst falling into the odd pit or two! Gota admit I wouldn't fancy this one solo, wouldn't have a big enough loaf of bread to leave me exit trails, I'd bound to be sealed in!

Great job lighting this place too Brewtal, cracking shots, glad you made it in the nick of time..you really deserve to have some luck thrown your way after a few "wrong time wrong place moments" in Lincolnshire, wink wink


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 5, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> OMG this looks like a right maze of tunnels and dead ends and plenty of opportunities to get seriously lost whilst falling into the odd pit or two! Gota admit I wouldn't fancy this one solo, wouldn't have a big enough loaf of bread to leave me exit trails, I'd bound to be sealed in!
> 
> Great job lighting this place too Brewtal, cracking shots, glad you made it in the nick of time..you really deserve to have some luck thrown your way after a few "wrong time wrong place moments" in Lincolnshire, wink wink



You can fuck right off with that Lincolnshire comment haha! I don’t need reminding! My ankle still hurts and I’m still pissed off about that whole shitty day!

But yes, this more than made up for it haha!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice work Brewtal!


----------

